# Bosch oil filters?



## pdowty68 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just changed the oil on my 03 jetta 2.0 and instead of buying the usual cheapo fram I decided to treat my new car to a fancy german oil filter. It was $12 though. But from what I hear fram filters are rubbish. What do you guys think of bosch filters?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

pdowty68 said:


> I just changed the oil on my 03 jetta 2.0 and instead of buying the usual cheapo fram I decided to treat my new car to a fancy german oil filter. It was $12 though. But from what I hear fram filters are rubbish. What do you guys think of bosch filters?


There is nothing wrong with the quality of Bosch filters, but they don't always have the correct bypass pressure values for VW fitments. If you're going to spend that much, get a filter from your local dealer, or go to NAPA and order a Mahle or Mann. 
The Fram Ultra is a perfectly acceptable filter, with metal endcaps, and a decent ADBV, there are just better for the same money.


----------



## pdowty68 (Aug 7, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> There is nothing wrong with the quality of Bosch filters, but they don't always have the correct bypass pressure values for VW fitments. If you're going to spend that much, get a filter from your local dealer, or go to NAPA and order a Mahle or Mann.
> The Fram Ultra is a perfectly acceptable filter, with metal endcaps, and a decent ADBV, there are just better for the same money.


Thanks for the advice 
-Paul


----------

